# North London/South Mimms Services Cruise to HMC 16th July



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

As Chip-iTT has been busy and may not be attending this years event. He has given me permission to organise the North London cruise.

As of last year the Essex cruise to HMC will be stopping off at South Mimms Services ( Junction of M25/A1 )

Click here for full details of what will be happening at the event.

Date of the cruise will be 16th July. Time will be 7.30am leaving no later than 7.45.

The cruise will head up to Gaydon with one stop at Cherwell Valley Services, Junction 10, M40 (8.45ish) to meet up with a few other cruises.

Please post if you wish me meet up with us. If you have any questions feel free to pm me.

Regards

Jamie ( Genocidalduck )

*South Mimms Services*
Essex & Kent cruise
Chip-iTT
markTT225

*Cherwell Valley Services*
Lottie - TT
South Mids Cruise
SolenTTeers Cruise
Kneesworth Cruise


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Jamie, I know I said we would be...but we won't be going to the National this year.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> Sorry Jamie, I know I said we would be...but we won't be going to the National this year.


  Noway


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Shameless bump. I cant believe no one from North London area isnt going on the Sunday. Come out of hiding and put your name down...Dont be shy!!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Jamie, looks like its just gonna be u and me... and I'm still not 100% sure if I can... I'll know by wednesday


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Chip_iTT said:


> Jamie, looks like its just gonna be u and me... and I'm still not 100% sure if I can... I'll know by wednesday


No probs glad ive got a taker....It wont just be us two....Ive got about 15 coming from Essex  Just glad theres a good chance you will be there.

Come on who else?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I see you guys up there.

There's no way we can get the little 'un awake, washed, fed, etc and be there by that time.

We'll prolly cruise in about 11ish. 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> I see you guys up there.
> 
> There's no way we can get the little 'un awake, washed, fed, etc and be there by that time.
> 
> We'll prolly cruise in about 11ish. 8)


You just dont want to have the second nicest sounding car on the cruise :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :-*


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I see you guys up there.
> ...


I know im small but don't forget me!!  
I paid for my ticket but have to collect at the gate.
I have a few questions... what type of food and drinks are available?
are there any BBQ's ... can we?.. shall we..? you just give me the word :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

a18eem said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Burgers and hotdogs  They are very nice to...Well they were last year


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't believe the lack of response on this cruise :? 
Maybe it's the fear of being shown-up by the RS4?  :wink:

Anyway, add me to the list please Jamie


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

markTT225 said:


> I can't believe the lack of response on this cruise :?
> Maybe it's the fear of being shown-up by the RS4?  :wink:
> 
> Anyway, add me to the list please Jamie


 :lol:

Ok Mark your added!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

markTT225 said:


> Maybe it's the fear of being shown-up by the RS4?  :wink:


I doubt it. I have a feeling a certain mr Duck might be being very well behaved. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's the fear of being shown-up by the RS4?  :wink:
> ...


 :wink:  :twisted:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

See you all at South Mimms services at 7:15-7:30 approx


----------

